# Märkisches Sauerland verbesserungswürdig?



## Flotty (24. Oktober 2019)

Moin zusammen!

was würdet ihr euch im Märkischen Sauerland zum mountainbiken wünschen?

Wir sind Tourismusstudenten an der Jade Hochschule in Wilhelmshaven und setzen uns im Rahmen einer Projektarbeit, zusammen mit der Tourismusorganisation in Altena, mit dem Mountainbike-Tourismus im Märkischen Sauerland auseinander. Dabei gehts vor allem darum, wie man die Mountainbiker in die Gegend bekommt bzw was sich die Mountainbiker von der Gegend wünschen.

Wenn ihr also eure Traumstrecke planen dürftet, was dürfte nicht fehlen? Und was fällt euch vielleicht auch schon heute auf was verbessert werden könnte?

Schon einmal vielen Dank für eure Mithilfe!


----------



## JDEM (24. Oktober 2019)

Gelände für anspruchsvolle Trails ist ja vorhanden... Schmale Pfade an den steilen Lennehängen könnten bestimmt erfahrene Mountainbiker anziehen, Beginnertrails würde ich eher woanders bauen. Wenn ich an Touristenziele denke, dann nicht an Altena. Wart ihr schonmal vor Ort?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robmosh (24. Oktober 2019)

Generell anspruchsvoll, steil und technisch. Jumplines und Flow Trails gibt es schon mehr als genug. Für anspruchsvolle Trails sind viele bereit auch weiter zu fahren.
Am besten naturbelassen.


----------



## Flotty (25. Oktober 2019)

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten!

Wir waren schon mal vor Ort, haben aber leider nicht die Chance gehabt uns Mountainbike Trails anzusehen. Wir sind ein Stück des Höhenfluges sowie des Drahthandelsweges gelaufen, die ja aber eher als Wanderwege ausgeschrieben sind.


----------



## JDEM (26. Oktober 2019)

Flotty schrieb:


> Danke schon mal für eure Antworten!
> 
> Wir waren schon mal vor Ort, haben aber leider nicht die Chance gehabt uns Mountainbike Trails anzusehen.



Glaub so viele richtige (offizielle sowieso nicht) Trails gibt es dort eh nicht, aber das Potenzial für schöne anspruchsvolle Trails wäre gegeben.


----------



## obo (30. Oktober 2019)

Was soll denn erreciht werden ?
Den Tourissmus fördern ? 
Dann kann man sich ein Beispiel am Pfälzerwald nehmen, gute Trails und auch was mit Aussicht; Ach ja Einkehrmöglichkeiten gibt es da auch.

Die heimische Bikerszene beglücken dann schaut man z.B. nach Stromberg auf die Trails.


----------



## Ovibos (26. November 2019)

Flotty schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> 
> was würdet ihr euch im Märkischen Sauerland zum mountainbiken wünschen?
> 
> ...



Falls das Thema überhaupt noch aktuell sein sollte ...

Wenn es um die touristische MTB-Förderung in der fraglichen Region geht, dann ist es m.E. viel wichtiger, *was nicht passieren sollte!* Nämlich die Fehler zu wiederholen, die seinerzeit bei der Konzeptionierung der "Bike Arena Sauerland" gemacht worden sind. Wer als Tourist in die Gegend kommt, und sich bei der MTB-Tourenplanung auf <https://www.bike-arena.de/> verlässt, der kommt einmal und nie wieder. Falls er oder sie nicht sogar den Aufenthalt abbrechen sollte. Mit MTB hat das Alles nicht das Geringste zu tun. Die Touren lassen sich zu 90 % oder noch mehr mit einem Trekkingrad befahren und sind selbst landschaftlich teils extrem öde.

Ich komme selbst ursprünglich aus der Region (HA/MK), und bin dennoch ein-,  zweimal auf die Tourenvorschläge hereingefallen.

Da hinter eurem Projekt ja auch der Tourismus in Altena steht, vermittelt den Verantwortlichen doch bitte, dass MTBler in nur wenigen Fällen Interesse daran haben, reichlich Kilometer auf breiten, flachen, geschotterten Waldwegen abzufräsen. Das ändert sich zwar gerade (auch wg. E-MTB), aber selbst bei - vielen - radbegeisterten Sauerländern ist die Idealvorstellung eine Tagestour auf dem Hollandrad durchs Münsterland. Und die fahren wiederum auch extra dorthin. Die sportlicheren unter den älteren denken evtl. noch an Marathon- oder XC-Wettkämpfe. Ich habe selber mal vor nicht allzu langer Zeit einen Vortrag über die Entwicklungen im MTB-Sport bei einem Sauerländer Stadtsportverband gehalten. Und die dortigen Vorstellungen über die Bedürfnisse der Biker konnten kaum weiter von der Realität entfernt sein.

Um die Sache auf den Punkt zu bringen: Trails, Trails, Trails!

Das Potential gerade in der nordwestlichen Ecke des Sauerlandes ist dabei eigentlich unglaublich gut. Verkehrsanbindung, Landschaft, Infrastruktur, etc.: alles fast optimal, wie ich finde.

Vorbildliche Projekte gibt's genug. Pfälzer Wald wurde schon genannt. Wie interessante (Natur-)Trails auszusehen haben, gibt's z.B. hier zu sehen. Der Odenwald ist topographisch absolut vergleichbar. Eher bekommt man in den Lennebergen noch erheblich größere Höhendifferenzen und damit längere Trails zusammen. Die Wiblingwerder Hochfläche und die Hänge hinunter in's Lenne-, Lasbeck-, Rahmede-, Nahmer- oder Nimmertal bieten aberwitzige Möglichkeiten! Dort ließe sich gewiss auch die eine oder andere heruntergekommene Traditionskneipe reanimieren, wenn ein flowiger Trail dort endet  Das gilt ähnlich sicher auch für Neuenrade, Küntrop, Ihmert, Stephanopel, aber da bin ich nicht (mehr) so ortskundig.

So wie ich das Projekt in Iserlohn verstanden habe, soll's wohl in eine vergleichbare Richtung gehen, wie bei der verlinkten Runde im Odenwald.

Manche Sachen In MK bräuchte man lediglich geschickt beschildern u. ggf. auch legalisieren, bzw. sichern. Ob das im Interesse der Locals wäre sei mal dahingestellt. Teils sicher ja, der Wegerhaltung wegen. Teils aber ganz, ganz sicher auch nicht!


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (26. November 2019)

Spannend wird dabei sein, welche Trails noch da sind, wenn der Harvester fertig ist, der gerade einiges an Trails frisst, wo doch anscheinend alle Fichten zum Fällen anstehen.


----------



## Ovibos (26. November 2019)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Spannend wird dabei sein, welche Trails noch da sind, wenn der Harvester fertig ist, der gerade einiges an Trails frisst, wo doch anscheinend alle Fichten zum Fällen anstehen.



Tja, das ist wohl in der Tat eine interessante Frage ...

Andererseits müssen die Dinger weg. Und zwar zackig. Falls dieser rieselnde, gammelnde Schrott noch eine Weile herumsteht, und sich demnächst - wie zu erwarten - eine Vivien, eine Wiebke oder ein Kyrill oder auch nur eine kleine Schwester von denen ankündigen sollte, dann haben wir aber mal so richtig Mikado im Land. Und dann haben wir für 'ne Weile komplettes Betretungsverbot in den fraglichen Forsten. Und noch mehr und noch länger Harvester und Langholzlaster. Auch nicht schön.

Die Situation ist Murks, keine Frage. Ich bin aus vielen Gründen kein Freund der Waldwirtschaft, so wie sie jetzt praktiziert wird. Besserung ist allerdings in Sicht, und letztlich glaube ich auch für uns MTBler. Aber der Waldumbau geht nicht von heute auf morgen. Augenblicklich führt wohl wörtlich kein Weg am Harvester vorbei. Besser ein Ende der Fichte mit Schrecken.

Und: Der TrailGround in Brilon ist überhaupt erst auf einer Windwurffläche von Kyrill entstanden. Es gibt also auch Perspektiven für neue Trails. Umso wichtiger ist es, genau jetzt entsprechende Projekte zu initiieren. Kahlschläge sind ansonsten m.W. untersagt, aber jetzt sind sie forstlich unumgänglich, sodass da evtl. etwas Spielraum besteht.


----------

